# Instructional video



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:I want Savannah to be my work assistant


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I wouldn't kick her out of bed for using mesh tape..:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Great learning video. though i wish the would have placed to hole near the floor. :thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I noticed when she is screwing she likes it sunk in deep.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:yes: she can start working with me tomorrow !!!


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5h1RSyfZoo&playnext=1&list=PL03349D647321DEF2&feature=results_video


Subscribe?.... YES!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I think my pump is leaking ! :blink: I'd fill her cracks any day and everyday, for free ! :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I wasn't understanding, so I had to watch it a few times. Still not sure it's sunk in yet. Maybe I should watch it again. A few times.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm on my 15th eyehandy vid :yes::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Throw a bit more wool on her and you've got a winner :brows:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

This is what I call creative marketing. However I would have used a California patch for such a small hole.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Hot sweet lady should have used VARIO!!!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

If any of your wife's read this thread there could be adverse effects on you sex life's some will get it, some will lose out. :blink:


----------

